# tiny itchy red bumps on abdomen



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

OK....weird stuff is going on. For about 4 months now, a little PATCH of these tiny reddish pink bumps (a lil smaller than a pimple usually is) appear in the SAME AREA periodically. They itch real bad when they're there. But the funny thing is that they COME AND GO. Anyone have ANY idea as to what they are or WHY they come and go as they please?


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I just saw this post today. Don't come on here that much because I don't notice a lot of responses from here.Anyway, I really don't know why they appear at times. I do have them occasionally but not in one spot, they are more spread out accross my abdomen. Sometimes it'd itchy, sometimes not. I hope you find some answers though, then you can share with me. Sorry I couldn't be of any help. I just thought you should know that you are not alone.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm not sure what they are...I can only tell you my experience.I have bumps on my arms and legs from food allergies.Thay come and go depending on how much wheat i eat.Also,i did a cleansing program after i went off of laxatives.I took a lot of pills aside from the laxatives and when i dropped them all except for paxil,I broke out on my stomach too.I got bumps right under my breasts and my abdomen.The doctor told me it was the toxins leaving my body and that the skin is the last place it will show.It lasted for about a month and then i didn't see them again.You might want to check with your doctor if they bother you.-Wendi-


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I had those when I was younger...I'm trying to remember what the doctor told me...it may have been allergies. I think I was sensitive to elastic or something (not allergic; just sensitive). It happened a lot when I was hot too and right before my period; so maybe a combination of hormones making us more sensitive?


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey everyone. I figured out what it was! My friend's father is a dermatologist and he looked at it and pointed to my belt and said "thats what its from" I am allergic to whatever my belt buckle was made out of and w/ my fat rolling over my jeans, it was hitting in that are of my buckle giving me rashes. I now know to never wear that belt again







I hope this is of some help to anybody.


----------

